# soreness indicates????



## junior360 (Aug 8, 2017)

Is the degree of soreness the next day an indication that you had a really good workout and your muscles are growing? I am usually disappointed if I am not really sore the next day.


----------



## Dapadeep1 (Aug 8, 2017)

your body adapts to your workouts and learns to distribute the workload across your muscle fibers more effectively. soreness and DOMS isn’t the best gauge of how effective your workout was


----------



## Jin (Aug 8, 2017)

No

10ちゃっらくた


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 8, 2017)

No, soreness is not a good indicator of effective training.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 8, 2017)

I find myself getting sore more often when I am cutting calories. I am not sure why. Soreness is basically just lactic acid buildup so I don't know why this seems to happen for me.
Also, I can get sore from doing a different exercise than my normal routine or a different rep range.

I don't really think that it means anything more than you are sore though. I have had great workouts and not been sore that next day.


----------



## Dapadeep1 (Aug 8, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I find myself getting sore more often when I am cutting calories. I am not sure why. Soreness is basically just lactic acid buildup so I don't know why this seems to happen for me.
> Also, I can get sore from doing a different exercise than my normal routine or a different rep range.
> 
> I don't really think that it means anything more than you are sore though. I have had great workouts and not been sore that next day.



Lactate doesn’t cause this. Lactate is actually a by-product of the metabolic process and serves as a buffer and slows down the rate at which the cells become acidic. People produce lactate all the time, even at rest. It's the result of microtrauma in the muscles and surrounding connective tissues, which causes inflammation.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 8, 2017)

Dapadeep1 said:


> Lactate doesn’t cause this. Lactate is actually a by-product of the metabolic process and serves as a buffer and slows down the rate at which the cells become acidic. People produce lactate all the time, even at rest. It's the result of microtrauma in the muscles and surrounding connective tissues, which causes inflammation.


There are a lot of mixed opinions on this from text books to internet opinions. DOMS is different than the soreness that you feel from lactic acid.


----------



## Dapadeep1 (Aug 8, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> There are a lot of mixed opinions on this from text books to internet opinions. DOMS is different than the soreness that you feel from lactic acid.



What I meant is in OP case lactic acid has nothing to do with feeling sore day after workout.  Lactic acid levels are back down to baseline within about an hour.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 8, 2017)

It doesn't indicate a good workout but I like it when I hammer a muscle and feel sore for a few days. Makes me feel like I did the job right


----------



## snake (Aug 9, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> No, soreness is not a good indicator of effective training.



I knew you'd be on this one. Haven't you and I agreed to disagree on this more than once? :32 (16):


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 9, 2017)

snake said:


> I knew you'd be on this one. Haven't you and I agreed to disagree on this more than once? :32 (16):



No. We agreed I'd keep my mouth shut on this topic and you'd be the one to voice an opinion so long as you kept up with the monthly shipments of jerky. I've yet to get any jerky from you in 2017 so I'm going hou withdrawals lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 9, 2017)

I forget who it was but he was a famous bodybuilder back in the day and he said he figured out which movements worked the best for him by which ones made him the most sore. I like that idea especially when it comes to pure hypertrophy. Tear the fibers and let them heal stronger and bigger.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 9, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I forget who it was but he was a famous bodybuilder back in the day and he said he figured out which movements worked the best for him by which ones made him the most sore. I like that idea especially when it comes to pure hypertrophy. Tear the fibers and let them heal stronger and bigger.


I agree. I like to feel like I have torn those fibers when I am done. I feel like I cheated myself when I dont.


----------

